# Fotigate 60-b



## ganeshshan (Sep 7, 2008)

Hai friends

i have a doubt in fortigate firewall configuration,i dont know how to use that one.but i would like to know that.so please can anyone help me.i am expect some one answer


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

This is a direct link to the FortiGate-60B manual: *http://docs.forticare.com/fgt/install/FortiGate-60B_Install_Guide_01-30006-0446-20080131.pdf*

It's in PDF format so you'll need *Foxit PDF Reader* to view it if you don't already have Adobe Reader.


----------

